# Airport, Sbc Dsl, Negotiating Pppoe....



## kate1235813 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi,

For 2 years I have successfully connected to the Internet wirelessly with an Airport Express.   Today I can't.  I tried to connect with my Ethernet cable and initially could not.  I called sbc and the technical service rep had me add 2 DNS servers explicitly and had me add 'ameritech.net' to the search domain field.

That worked and now I can connect to the Internet with an Ethernet cable but I still can't connect wirelessly (and sbc doesn't help with wireless...).  'negotiating PPPoE' runs incessantly next to the airport icon when I try.

I put those 2 DNS servers into my Airport base station configuration along with ameritech.net.  I've turned off the base station, restarted my computer, unplugged the modem multiple times now.   I've tried a number of different setting on the base station but without luck.  I did find this question and this response on your site which I believe is the same problem as mine.  If you could provide me a few more details though I think that would help me. 

****Question:
May 23 2005, 5:06pm
Hi,

just got a new iMac G5 (Tiger) and an Airport Express. 
My ISP is SBC (formerly pacbell.net).
If I Ethernet the computer to the DSL modem: no problem. The problems are when I connect through Airport. 
I can connect to the Internet just fine with my old Airport base station (original white, not Extreme) but can't with new Airport Express.
But even with the old Airport there are some problems.
I can only get on the Internet when the Network control panel is set to PPPOE, but then the Airpot utility can't see the base station; it can only see the base station when the Network control panel is set to DHCP, and then I get disconnected from the Internet. The base station is set to PPPOE.

With the Airport Express, I can't get on the Internet either way: it says either it can't find the PPOE server or that it is "negotiating". Again, the Airport utility can only see the Express when the Nextwork panel is set to DHCP.

Any ideas?


****macosx.com answer

May 24 2005, 12:12am

Hi Geno. Thanks for choosing MacOSX.com for your technical support.

Are you using a Efficient Speedstream modem with your SBC DSL? If you are, connect to the modem with Ethernet again, and then use DHCP to get on the modem's Private LAN. Log into the modem with the IP 192.168.0.1, and set it to do your PPPoE connection. You can then have your base station pull an IP from the modem with DHCP, and then share the connection that way. 

If you want to continue to try to set it up with the base station doing the PPPoE, then log into the modem as decribed before, and disconnect the current connection with SBC, and try to authenticate again with the base station.


********************
I am using an Efficient Speedstream modem.  But I don't understand the rest of the response.   I am connected to the modem with the Ethernet, but how do I use DHCP to get on the modem's Private LAN?  Is that in Systems Preferences, Network?  
And where do I log into the modem with the IP 192.168.0.1?

Do I need to change the settings on my base station with the Airport Admin Utility?  Or do I need to setup my base station as a 'bridge'  to do this?

Thanks for any help!

Kate


----------



## sandifop (Oct 28, 2006)

My AX gives an eternal scrolling "Negotiating/Logging" message when I ask the Airport Express to log onto my Verizon PPPoE service. Searching for PPPoE "airport express" "negotiating" I have found 9 requests for help. None of the successful answers involved using the AX to authenticate onto the PPPoE service. As of Airport 6.3, the AX does not seem able to log onto (some) PPPoE services.

Verizon and their tech folks do not want to move past the Westell modem.

I have found two responses that allude to cloning MAC addresses but no information on the steps taken with the AX to clone.


----------



## shadygorilla (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi all,

Just called SBC tonight and it's soooo easy to fix this as long as you just ask them straight off the bat to help you change your modem over to bridging mode.  

Steps:

1. Switch to bridge mode on your modem (do this either by calling and having your ISP walk you through the steps -- or type into your browser the address on the bottom of the modem (something like 128.168.0.1), and once you're on the "web page", go to Advanced, go to PPPOE and then click on switch to Bridge Mode)

2.  go to System Prefs -- Network. 
3. Set the Show menu  to Airport
4. Go to the PPPOE tab and make sure connecting through PPPOE is unchecked.

5. Then, go to your Airport System Administrator and make sure the same sorts of things are checked off, if they aren't already.

Tip -- make sure you have your password first

Good luck!  Best if you call your ISP (i.e. SBC, AT&T, etc.) and tell them you need to switch your modem to bridge mode because you have an airport.  They should be able to help you


----------

